# Heavier BFT ruck - 90lbs???



## KMJAB (1 Apr 2008)

Hello,

With April just starting, my countdown to BMOQ is closing in. I leave at the end of this month to start BMOQ and I heard that the BFT rucks are being increased to 90 pounds to account for the heavier bullets, does anyone know if we are permitted to cut back weight on something else such as water or rain gear to make up? (ie cut it back to just 60 lb)

Thanks,

KMJAB

Canadian army to begin using new bullets in new fiscal year

Article Link *edit - link seems to be broken*

"The first shot we tried with the new DU rounds convinced us that our team was finally onto something." This sums up the enthusiasm of Lt Col L. Irpaloof at National Defense Headquarters. There were false starts with his lopsided brass ammunition coated with clear plastic and his Teflon III spray coated lead rounds that fell apart its first test fire. You could understand that some were more than skeptical about the bold claims that the Lt Col made for his new ammunition. Amazingly, no bullets we EVER tried shoots truer or goes further nor feels warmer.  The reputed "mad scientist", a metallurgical physics graduate student at IU, formed depleted uranium into the best bullets anyone has ever fired!

Some of the team was naturally concerned about  "uranium" in anything, depleted or not. He reassured us that that DU is less toxic than other heavy metals such as arsenic and mercury, and is only very weakly radioactive because of its very long half life.  Searching the net just to check his story, there's no conclusive epidemiological data that have correlated DU exposure to specific human health effects such as cancer.  However, the UK government has not welcomed the substance because of its effect on mice (Sorry Brits you miss out on this great ammo).

You can easily identify a DU round since they look silver with a pale cobalt blue glow when submerged in water.


----------



## kincanucks (1 Apr 2008)

Nice try with the BS story. Now go back to sleep.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Apr 2008)

I'd say April Fools...someone with far too much time on his hands


----------



## Celticgirl (1 Apr 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> I'd say perfectly serious...someone with far too much time on his hands



Or an attempt at an some sort of first of April "gotcha"?  

Edit: My words keep getting edited out when I hit "post". How ironic.


----------



## dangerboy (1 Apr 2008)

Did not even clue in that it was 1st of April, they got me.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Apr 2008)

From KMJAB,

April Fools


Milnet.ca Staff


----------

